# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Prezantoni veten në forum >  Kjo eshte dhelpra dinake

## DHELPRA-DINAKE

********************

----------


## blondina

wowwwwwwwwww kompliment,ciao blondi-bagabonti

----------


## EndTironci

always beauty

----------


## Tony Montana

mire se vjen hot dhelpra
ja kalovsh mire
me respect martin

----------


## twist

kesaj lloj dhelpre i them un...te qofshin hallall pulat si ha.lol

amon mer sa mbrapa botes kom ngel :ngerdheshje: 

kalofsh mire yllo

----------


## Nuska

> _Postuar më parë nga twist_ 
> *kesaj lloj dhelpre i them un...te qofshin hallall pulat si ha.lol
> 
> amon mer sa mbrapa botes kom ngel
> 
> kalofsh mire yllo*


Mos vdeksh kurre, sa kam qeshur twist...  :ngerdheshje: 

Dhelper, ke dale shume bukur ne foto...komleti jeans te shkon shume...
Kalofsh mire~

----------


## StterollA

Mire se erdhe ne forum ..

Suksese dhe shendet

----------


## KACAKU

Dhelpra-dinake,apo smiley69,cila nga te dyja?
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## EndTironci

KACAKO  Both of them

----------


## DHELPRA-DINAKE

te dyja te dyja  :shkelje syri:

----------


## trimndgjim

welcome ne gjirin e albasoul. ja kalofsh sa me mire ketu nice pic by the way well bye hot girl

----------


## durrsake4ever

Nice pic dhelpra.......bofsh qejf ketu ne forum ......

----------


## DHELPRA-DINAKE

eh mor en se din kta qe un jam veterane ktu ne forum...po nejse vetem fotoja esht e re  :shkelje syri:  thnx

----------


## DHELPRA-DINAKE

eh mor endo se din kta qe un jam veterane  ktu ne  forum....po nejse vetem fotoja esht e re  :shkelje syri:  thnx

----------


## glengrant23

Si ste vjen turp mi qe i thua veterane vetes?
Veteran jane ato qe kane dhene gjakun e tyre per shqiperine qe kane dhene buken e tyre per femine kane dhene kuleten per jeten kane dhene jeten per dashurine.

Thjesht po tallem e!!!

Foto e bukur dhe miresetegjeta ne forum.

----------


## ICE

Mire se erdhe !~

ICE

----------


## Jeans-boy

veshur ne jeans heeee?

----------


## DHELPRA-DINAKE

pse si te duket ty????

----------


## {Princi}

qe sjam aty verdall te te kisha rras nji te shryme te kisha hudh ne det...lol

----------


## DHELPRA-DINAKE

pse re gjynah un

----------

